# WANTED - Airworthy Vultee BT-13A



## FoP (May 21, 2010)

Hi All



Wanting to let all know that i am searching for an airworthy Vultee BT-13A.
Was wondering if anyone knows of one for sale or the possibility of an aircraft coming up for sale in the near future.
Not interested in a project but a current flying aircraft. 
this is a genuine request, not tyre kicking. Any leads are very much appreciated


Cheers


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2010)

Used 1942 VULTEE BT-13A for sale


----------



## FoP (May 26, 2010)

Many Thanks Snautzer01

I am aware of that one, but was actually a bit late. I had contacted Norm Hibbard regarding this aircraft but just missd out, a deposit had just been put on that aircraft and as far as I am aware the sale is still pending annual Inspetion.

Regards


----------

